# Deep Dropping question



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

I have been wanting to try some deep drop spots I have marked in 550 to 600' of water. At what depth do you start seeing snowies? Also I see where people sometimes catch snowies and golden tilefish on the same drop. I thought tilefish liked muddy bottom and deeper water like 800'? 
Also marked quite a few spots in 400' of water. Ive heard large scamps and warsaw will be there? Sorry for all the questions but not many people I know deep drop so there isn't much information about it.

Also a question about reels. I have been looking at the diawa electric assist reels like the tanacom 1000 and megatwin 1000. One of my friends has the megatwin 750 that we use for 200' of water and the high speed is nice but Im not sure how it will do with 3lbs of weight in high speed. If it wont reel that up in high speed I don't see a reason to spend twice the money to only be able to use it in low gear anyways. Thanks in advance!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

ive caught snowy grouper in 550'


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've caught snowie as shallow as 450 and as deep as 900.


----------



## eddiem84 (Nov 3, 2010)

Some of our best snowy spots are in 400-430 feet. You can also catch yellowedge and warsaw in that range.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Snowies - 320' to 900' but not in the same area as goldens unless rock ledges drop off to mud bottom. Have only great things to say about the daiwa tanacom bull 1000 . You won't be disappointed .we catch yellowedges and goldens on same drop but never snowies. To me big scamps vary through times of the year. But 250-320' is ideal foe the scamps , Warsaws are a diffrent animal but have caught them as shallow as 240 but seem to like 300-400'. Hope some of this helps


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Great Info, so far. I've never done any deep dropping, but am ready to give it a try, once I learn more about it. Can someone put a picture of a basic setup of the terminal tackle used on here ?
I'm know lights and heavy lead are involved, just not sure how to rig, and what size hooks, etc..


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Any kind of cut bait or live bait like a pinfish or hardtail?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Team Recess time to post up your stuff! They don't say a whole lot but these guys are gurus when it comes to deep dropping, trolling, flounder, dang they are just good at it all.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKUv7xJ3kkQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ8oPCBDUPY


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

syrupdawg said:


> Any kind of cut bait or live bait like a pinfish or hardtail?


 
squid and fresh cut baits work fine. no need for liveys


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

BuckWild said:


> squid and fresh cut baits work fine. no need for liveys


Not that squid and fresh cut do work. Ever tried live bait? Might shock u


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Kim said:


> Team Recess time to post up your stuff! They don't say a whole lot but these guys are gurus when it comes to deep dropping, trolling, flounder, dang they are just good at it all.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKUv7xJ3kkQ
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZ8oPCBDUPY


Dang those are old videos.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=deIi_wxgg6c
Here is a little better


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fcJj2gWj-uQ


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

recess said:


> Not that squid and fresh cut do work. Ever tried live bait? Might shock u


What is your favorite live bait?


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

recess said:


> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=fcJj2gWj-uQ


 That was another great day out deep in the winter. Some of the best grade of YELLOWEDGES we have seen. That 42# snowy was the icing on the cake.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Also when you are deep dropping do you try and hold it over a specific spot like when Im fishing in shallower water or do a controlled slow drift?


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

syrupdawg said:


> Also when you are deep dropping do you try and hold it over a specific spot like when Im fishing in shallower water or do a controlled slow drift?


I try to hold it somewhat over the spot just to keep the line straight, but the bite should only take a few seconds once its down there


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

We fish the same way Tim does. A slow drift is best. You will be greatly surprised on how many fish you will catch just drifting and nothing showing on the bottom machine. It's a hunting game to find the good spots.

One day we caught some mullet of the dock and used fresh mullet chunks and caught fish on every drop.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

syrupdawg said:


> What is your favorite live bait?


Not to be vague , I don't have a favorite . Hardtails seem to do the trick along with small white snapper, caught some monsters on live baits over the years.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

syrupdawg said:


> Also when you are deep dropping do you try and hold it over a specific spot like when Im fishing in shallower water or do a controlled slow drift?


Keep the line vertical and let it rip. Watch your drift reset over an area with your new drift with lines down , then target your intended spot. But most areas are quite large and u can make multiple drops on a drift.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

How far offshore are we talking about deep dropping? Sounds like fun


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Any bait you get down there will work in that deep water.


----------

